# What Happened To All of the Kimmay Threads?



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 2, 2011)

Did she flat iron yet?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know. I guessed they poofed them all.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 2, 2011)

They're locked and poofed.


----------



## hannan (Feb 2, 2011)

POOF! It was getting crazy in there.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 2, 2011)

who's kimmay?


----------



## DivaD04 (Feb 2, 2011)

Kimmay....who is she? does she have long wsl hair?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 2, 2011)

Is it time for the dancing gifs yet?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 2, 2011)

DivaD04 said:


> Kimmay....who is she? does she have long wsl hair?



oooooh, is she one of those *book ends* in that group dirty money?


----------



## DivaD04 (Feb 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> oooooh, is she one of those *book ends* in that group dirty money?



I think I want my $6.50 back


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 2, 2011)

why do we keep going there lol   Kimmay you one of the mods honey?


----------



## DivaD04 (Feb 2, 2011)

She gotta be, PositivelyRadiant, because she has disable comments....who else is capable of making threads disappear and put on lock down?

Oh and just for "I told you so" the record, this thread will not see the light of day when the right people enter this room.

ETA, I had to add a comma


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Feb 2, 2011)

was she a member on here before?


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 2, 2011)

It got hotter than 400 degrees in those threads. And she didn't even flat iron her hair.  *_hmph_*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 2, 2011)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> why do we keep going there lol   Kimmay you one of the mods honey?


----------



## Aviah (Feb 2, 2011)

I haven't seen those threads, but I'm not sure why they're so inflammatory...
Can someone PM me?
(Being nosy)


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 2, 2011)

...sipping on my third Mosi lager...

Kim Love, all I can say is that this is the best $6.50 you ever spent. It's the gift that keeps giving you more money. Cheers! You are a hardcore business woman.


----------



## Napp (Feb 2, 2011)

Aviah said:


> I haven't seen those threads, but I'm not sure why they're so inflammatory...
> Can someone PM me?
> (Being nosy)



me too. what happened?


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I hope when she does actually flat iron her hair we can create a thread and talk about it!


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> who's kimmay?


omg where you been , she is the natural hair guru,  she is THE voice on natural hair I thought u knew , I thought errybody knew this , u betta ask somebody


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 2, 2011)

*sends myself to the corner*


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Feb 2, 2011)

Brick was here.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not touching this subject. The mods need to make her name appear like a cuss word because everytime ******'s name is mentioned the thread goes wild, gifs come out and threads get locked or poofed. 

*And I wish ****** would just stop sending her people to come bring her name up, guess bad press IS good press... even when there was NO press *


----------



## NAPPYCHICK86 (Feb 2, 2011)

Peeks in... So she didn't flat iron her hair? DAYUM. I expected that coming from her though. I'll bet she got tons of traffic for this too..


----------



## trevprit (Feb 2, 2011)

Napp said:


> me too. what happened?


 
me three.


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 2, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> omg where you been , she is the natural hair guru,  she is THE voice on natural hair I thought u knew , I thought errybody knew this , u betta ask somebody





Irresistible said:


> *sends myself to the corner*


Yay, someone needs a time out. 
But really though where is the flat iron video.  lol


----------



## keelioness (Feb 2, 2011)

I really wanted to let bygones be bygones with all the kimmay drama this new year..but the 2 blow dry videos..why?! I am proud of her for being an entrepenuer but good grief why are we waiting for days to see flat ironed hair?! I appreciate Kim for really driving the point home that We type 4s can grow long hair without a relaxer..but right now I'm beginning to wonder....why treat true fans like fools?


----------



## CarolinaGal (Feb 2, 2011)

I am so confused right now.


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

She's crazy, in the blow out part 2 video, the description portion is basically her telling off everyone.


----------



## sensi sweetie (Feb 2, 2011)

im beyond confused. why everyone get so crazy and sensitive over this woman??


----------



## chebaby (Feb 2, 2011)

i guess im the only one who still thinks her hair isnt phenomenal enough to make up for the ****ty attitude. imma need her to change her name to krappytude and then at least i know exactly what im getting.
seven part series for a blow out and flat iron *********


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> She's crazy, in the blow out part 2 video, the description portion is basically her telling off everyone.


 

Whoa!!! I just looked at what she wrote.


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> She's crazy, in the blow out part 2 video, the description portion is basically her telling out everyone.



I read that also and she is really delusional...I really try and like her and appreciate what she has to offer but I have come to the conclusion that she has very little social skills. People who feel the need to be rude and overly obnoxious are often lacking in other areas. She a sad little fella if you ask me and I hope she checks her attitude so that she can be truly successful.


----------



## Imani (Feb 2, 2011)

Just saw the second blow dry video.  I love Kimmay, lol.


----------



## keelioness (Feb 2, 2011)

sensi sweetie said:


> im beyond confused. why everyone get so crazy and sensitive over this woman??



Many of us watched her go from chin length to waist length via youtube over 2 yrs..She has not used heat that entire time..I guess we were intrigued but now we' re a little annoyed


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 2, 2011)

*Dies* at "sad little fella." And with that, I'm out!
:flyingwit


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

GodivaChocolate said:


> I read that also and she is really delusional...I really try and like her and appreciate what she has to offer but I have come to the conclusion that she has very little social skills. People who feel the need to be rude and overly obnoxious are often lacking in other areas. She a sad little fella if you ask me and I hope she checks her attitude so that she can be truly successful.


I never knew what people were talking about until I read that.
Most the comments are full of people supporting her, so I don't understand the anger.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 2, 2011)

sensi sweetie said:


> im beyond confused. *why everyone get so crazy and sensitive over this woman??*



because deep, deep down we are jealous of her long, luscious exotical hair. 

oh, by the way the reason the flat iron video is taking so long is due to the inclement weather. the shop was probably closed so she couldn't get the straight, yaki tracks sewn in  i kid, i kid


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 2, 2011)

If y'all don't like her personality, stop watching her videos...


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

keelioness said:


> Many of us watched her go from chin length to waist length via youtube over 2 yrs..She has not used heat that entire time..I guess we were intrigued but now we' re a little annoyed


That is pretty cool and inspiring. I think she should just focus on being nice to her fans and delete the negative comments.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 2, 2011)

dude said *krappytube*


just can't, i no longer can


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> She's crazy, in the blow out part 2 video, the description portion is basically her telling off everyone.


wow!!! God don't like ugly

that IS A TRIP!


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 2, 2011)

chebaby said:


> i guess im the only one who still thinks her hair isnt phenomenal enough to make up for the ****ty attitude. imma need her to change her name to krappytude and then at least i know exactly what im getting.
> seven part series for a blow out and flat iron *********


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, she's really dragging this whole flat-iron thing out. She created all of this hype, so she's purposely dragging it out cause she knows we'll follow right along   I'd honestly just give up on waiting for a flat-iron video.  She'll post it when she posts it. 

Now, you know who's update video I'm really waiting on? 
RenieceHairTV Bun Drop

Her natural flat-ironed hair is gorgeous!  I can't wait to see what length it is now.

And let's not forget our very own EmpressRi's beautiful, thick, long flat-ironed hair.
EmpressRi Bun Drop


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> If y'all don't like her personality, stop watching her videos...


I didn't realize her personality..until just now. Hence the shock. I'm not really offended, more amused. I look at all videos even Shima because I like her voice. There's something good in most hair videos.


----------



## FebeeSigns (Feb 2, 2011)

Just want to say I was in here before this gets thread gets tooted and booted too.

And y'all ladies better stop crackin' on her before her  bonnet lady follower makes another boo-hoo vid.erplexed


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> I didn't realize her personality..until just now. Hence the shock. I'm not really offended, more amused. I look at all videos even Shima because I like her voice. There's something good in most hair videos.



I'm really referring to those that come in each thread about her and throw in the 50-11 reasons why they don't like her.  These threads are clearly for drama and negative purposes only at this point.


----------



## sensi sweetie (Feb 2, 2011)

keelioness said:


> Many of us watched her go from chin length to waist length via youtube over 2 yrs..She has not used heat that entire time..I guess we were intrigued but now we' re a little annoyed



Why are we annoyed now? 
Because she is now using heat??


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> wow!!! God don't like ugly
> 
> that IS A TRIP!


It is, and so hilarious. Maybe a sentence or two of insults  in acceptable but this lady put up a whole paragraph. 
I want to see the flat iron video, I thought that video was it, that's the only reason why I clicked on it.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 2, 2011)

FebeeSigns said:


> Just want to say I was in here before this gets thread gets tooted and booted too.
> 
> And y'all ladies better stop crackin' on her before her  bonnet lady follower makes another boo-hoo vid.erplexed



 @ tooted and booted


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> I'm really referring to those that come in each thread about her and throw in the 50-11 reasons why they don't like her.  These threads are clearly for drama and negative purposes only at this point.


Perhaps because there's something new with this lady every season. I probably missed all the other stuff.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll say it again...I can understand her attitude...people say some stupid/rude/ridiculous crap on YT...I'm sure she's like, why you so obsessed with me? But at the same time she IS the person posting 50/11 videos to this HUGE REVEAL...sooo...I'mma say she brought it on herself.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> Perhaps because there's something new with this lady every season. I probably missed all the other stuff.



Still as it stand, all the threads about her go south because people have to come in with the negative..  If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it.  Why do threads in the Hair Care Tips & Product Review Discussion section, have to always bring the drama about something not directly related to hair.  Her attitude isn't affecting her hair, that we know of, so how is it relevant to this section?  If she was giving bad hair advice, I could 100% understand.  Somebody should make an thread in OT about the Stank Attitudes on YouTube.  Chile, I have a few of them that are worse than Kim imo.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ I think the problem is that she's getting nasty with the people that defend her too.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 2, 2011)

maybe she wants to enjoy her blown out hair. big stretched hair is fun, more fun, IMO than flat ironed hair. after a few days she'll straighten. plus kevin seemed impressed. he might want to enjoy it too


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> Still as it stand, all the threads about her go south because people have to come in with the negative..  If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it.  Why do threads in the Hair Care Tips & Product Review Discussion section, have to always bring the drama about something not directly related to hair.  Her attitude isn't affecting her hair, that we know of, so how is it relevant to this section....


I admire your passion.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 2, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> If y'all don't like her personality, stop watching her videos...


i dont watch her videos lmao. before all this drama on her i was never into her videos because they just dont appeal to me. i like videos about product reviews, not freaking PH strips. but the thousands of threads on here, and people posting things she posted in her comments section. i dont have to watch her videos to know her attitude sucks big time.
and i aint blind, i know where all the fun is.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 2, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> Still as it stand, all the threads about her go south because people have to come in with the negative..  If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it.  Why do threads in the Hair Care Tips & Product Review Discussion section, have to always bring the drama about something not directly related to hair.  Her attitude isn't affecting her hair, that we know of, so how is it relevant to this section....



that last thread got poofed not 'cause people were talking about kim. it totally went off the deep end into never, never, ever land.


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 2, 2011)

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> ^^ I think the problem is that she's getting nasty with the people that defend her too.



Yep, she's an equal opportunity 'tude giver.  It don't matter if you're a fan, stan, "hater," indifferent, Oprah, or the Pope.


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> ^^ I think the problem is that she's getting nasty with the people that defend her too.


Yeah, that's the part that is most confusing. 
"Anyway, here I am unedited playing in my hair for a LONG TIME.  If you  didn't like me before, Oh, honey, you gone HATE me after this video  boo-boo. )  So if the sight of a black woman posing and clowning in  front of the camera gets under your skin, exit stage left.  You've been  warned! LOL! )"

I don't get this because we want to see her hair....that's why we are clicking on the videos.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 2, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> that last thread got poofed not 'cause people were talking about kim. it totally went off the deep end into never, never, ever land.



 I read it before it went to the heavens...   I'm never going to forget that armpit comment.  NEVER!


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> Yep, she's an equal opportunity 'tude giver.  It don't matter if you're a fan, stan, "hater," indifferent, Oprah, or the Pope.


lol, I guess so.
Human behavior is intriguing, so I'll be in here talking about until I figure out why she acts in this matter.


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> maybe she wants to enjoy her blown out hair. big stretched hair is fun, more fun, IMO than flat ironed hair. after a few days she'll straighten. plus kevin seemed impressed. he might want to enjoy it too


But why not just tell us a different date?


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> But why not just tell us a different date?



I could have sworn she said that she "might" not even flat iron it because she's enjoying the blow out.


----------



## HennaRo (Feb 2, 2011)

She kept saying I don't know if I wanna flat iron it now. Maybe she decided not to do it?!


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> I could have sworn she said that she "might" not even flat iron it because she's enjoying the blow out.


ohhh I could see that. She's getting cold feet.
With my own hair, I've been going back and forth between flat ironing and roller setting in April. I've haven't used heat on my hair for about 2 years.


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

HennaRo said:


> She kept saying I don't know if I wanna flat iron it now. Maybe she decided not to do it?!


I guess I'll just assume no.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 2, 2011)

I would have cold feet too if my hair looked that ....  limp after only a blow out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 Did I just say that?  She said that it was low heat but I can't believe that...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still love you Kim


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> I would have cold feet too if my hair looked that .... * limp after only a blow out*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that kind of concerned me. It looks like my texlaxed hair when I do a braid out. Perhaps she should do bantu knots, roller set or do steam rollers instead. Her hair will look too thin if she flat irons.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Feb 2, 2011)

I think she said it took her 3 or 4 hours to blow dry it, so even if it was low heat, that's too much.


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

BlackDiamond1 said:


> I think she said it took her 3 or 4 hours to blow dry it, so even if it was low heat, that's too much.


I'm looking at her hair texture and it should look different, perhaps a bit similar to longhairdon'tcare after a blow dry. It looks like her hair needs more moisture. 

This makes me a bit too nervous to blow dry my own hair.


----------



## DivaD04 (Feb 2, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> omg where you been , she is the natural hair guru,  she is THE voice on natural hair I thought u knew , I thought errybody knew this , u betta ask somebody



Irris, you do know that was a funny right?!  Errrbody know Kimmmmmay! You can't have locked and magically disappeared threads without knowing who Harpo is! 

ETA, I can't believe this ***** is really making us all wait until Monday!!!!
Her business hours are from ? to ? and she doesn't upload til...Fridayish and possibly Sundayish depending on her watch.
And oh, y'all know I was all up and through here Feb. 2, 2010 I mean 2011!


----------



## Embyra (Feb 2, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> omg where you been , she is the natural hair guru,  she is THE voice on natural hair I thought u knew , I thought errybody knew this , u betta ask somebody





MESS MESS MESS!


----------



## LaBelleLL (Feb 2, 2011)

ugly lady with an ugly personality. not the business.
and she needs to get over her not looking real! she has a serious complex that she is projecting because there are plenty of black women with hair like that (when they blowdry). it is not that serious. she did a great job at retention but this is OD for no good reason. 

endrant.

ps- her nasty youtube comments spawned this reaction.


----------



## DivaD04 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ahhhhh shucky ducky, where's the gifs ladies?


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 2, 2011)

Where Pook at?!


----------



## Sosoothing (Feb 2, 2011)

ZedianChic said:


> ...sipping on my third Mosi lager...
> 
> Kim Love, all I can say is that this is the best $6.50 you ever spent. It's the gift that keeps giving you more money. Cheers! You are a hardcore business woman.


 
I was going to ask where you keep getting Mosi. I keep forgetting you are in Zed not the USA .


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2011)

All these threads and still no flat iron video?


----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 2, 2011)

I have no idea who this person is. Heck I ain't seen Irresistible on here in a minute and even you know!? 
BUT, when ya'll mentioned PH strips...are you all talking about kimmaytube on YT?
No way.....
Someone please pm me with the scoop!


----------



## Napp (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> I'm looking at her hair texture and it should look different, perhaps a bit similar to longhairdon'tcare after a blow dry. It looks like her hair needs more moisture.
> 
> This makes me a bit too nervous to blow dry my own hair.



her hair probably has layers from her BC while lhdc's hair is more even so it looks thicker and less wispy


----------



## Napp (Feb 2, 2011)

Fine 4s said:


> I have no idea who this person is. Heck I ain't seen Irresistible on here in a minute and even you know!?
> BUT, when ya'll mentioned PH strips...are you all talking about kimmaytube on YT?
> No way.....
> Someone please pm me with the scoop!




no one wants to give me the scoop


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 2, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> I would have cold feet too if my hair looked that ....  *limp after only a blow out*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait, hold up, hold up, hold up. how come you get to critique kim's hair but when errybody was doin' it we was just giving stank eye and hatin'?

eta: you still love her, but even you can't deny the underwhelming results


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 2, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> wait, hold up, hold up, hold up. how come you get to critique kim's hair but when errybody was doin' it we was just giving stank eye and hatin'?



I said something about her hair.  Not her personality.  DUH!! 

Plus, I was not really critiquing her hair.  It's clear that her hair is limp from only a blow-out.  Her hair and heat might not be a good combination so she might need to stay away from it, imo.


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

Napp said:


> her hair probably has layers from her BC while lhdc's hair is more even so it looks thicker and less wispy


Her hair just looks stagnant as opposed to heavy and.or moisturized.
does longhairdontcare even out her hair?
I'm trying to get some ideas about my own hair.


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> I'm looking at her hair texture and it should look different, perhaps a bit similar to longhairdon'tcare after a blow dry. It looks like her hair needs more moisture.
> 
> This makes me a bit too nervous to blow dry my own hair.



i don't know, her hair looked fine to me. actually, it looks REALLY similar to mine after a blowdry. i have fine strands and medium/low density hair.
it looked nice. hell, i'd play in my hair for hours too if i had spent so much time in protective styles....


----------



## MCMLXXXIV (Feb 2, 2011)

Napp said:


> her hair probably has layers from her BC while lhdc's hair is more even so it looks thicker and less wispy



Lol @ lhcf hair


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> I said something about her hair.  Not her personality.  DUH!!
> 
> Plus, I was not really critiquing her hair.  It's clear that her hair is limp from only a blow-out.  Her hair and heat might not be a good combination so she might need to stay away from it, imo.


It was a true observation also.
To me her hair and personality is a complete mystery.


----------



## DivaD04 (Feb 2, 2011)

Napp said:


> no one wants to give me the scoop



just go to her youtube and type in kimmaytube and you'll know exactly who she is and what she represents....oh, disregard the luvnaturals.com.


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> i don't know, her hair looked fine to me. actually, it looks REALLY similar to mine after a blowdry. i have fine strands and medium/low density hair.
> it looked nice. hell, i'd play in my hair for hours too if i had spent so much time in protective styles....


Well I once I do my hair, I'll be able to see what's going on.


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 2, 2011)

sensi sweetie said:


> im beyond confused. why everyone get so crazy and sensitive over this woman??





LovelyNaps26 said:


> because deep, deep down we are jealous of her long, luscious exotical hair.



I'm going to break my own personal rule about posting in the ever-doomed "K threads" but I need to respond to this.

I _die _a little (figuratively, of course) every time I see hair of the like of Mwedzi, *happily me* (even after the cut--such thickness!), Toy, Sera, Reniece (the bun drop!), Chicoro!, Allandra, BlackMasterpiece, MsKibibi, DLewis! ( and my apologies to the TON of lovely heads on this board that I'm not mentioning--I'm typing fast!). They have such beautiful hair it makes my heart ache!
I mean, I could go on, and on! I mean, *I'm jealous*, yet...I *love* them all!

So let's take jealousy out the equation. I'm a rational, logical person and I'm still trying to get to the bottom of the strong emotions this woman unleashes! I won't add fuel to the fire with my theories (though I have some) but I'll say It's not wise to be so simplistic. I refuse to insult my fellow board members by insinuating that their strong feelings towards K. (positive or not) are simply due to the fact that she's has excellent hair retention and has achieved respectable length in a relative short time.

It's more complicated than that.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 2, 2011)

i *Luv*(naturals) that she owns who she is.... take it or leave it


heyyeeell  i think we hype her up more than she does


----------



## Stepiphanie (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm barely pasted page 1 and I'm


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 2, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> I said something about her hair.  Not her personality.  DUH!!
> 
> Plus, I was not really critiquing her hair.  It's clear that her hair is limp from only a blow-out.  Her hair and heat might not be a good combination so she might need to stay away from it, imo.



so you don't ever think that when other dis her hair they may be doing so b/c they don't like her personality? so you wouldn't care if she built up all this hype and came back and was like PSYCH!!!​


it's her hair so she should do what she likes but it's annoying when people hype up something for no reason. then again, money is a pretty good reason :scratchch:


----------



## Napp (Feb 2, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> i don't know, her hair looked fine to me. actually, it looks REALLY similar to mine after a blowdry. i have fine strands and medium/low density hair.
> it looked nice. hell, i'd play in my hair for hours too if i had spent so much time in protective styles....



yeah my hair look wispy after a blowdry which is why i am not a fan of the "inbetween straight look". i have a feeling it would look better with a blunt cut.


lacesoni said:


> Lol @ lhcf hair


dang you caught that quick huh?




Lovelylife said:


> Her hair just looks stagnant as opposed to heavy and.or moisturized.
> does longhairdontcare even out her hair?
> I'm trying to get some ideas about my own hair.



i dont know if she has done it recently but LHDC looks to have had a few blunt cuts in her journey


----------



## hannan (Feb 2, 2011)

No gifs yet?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Feb 2, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Where Pook at?!




Girl I made it! Another Kimmay thread!!!!


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 2, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> so you don't ever think that when other dis her hair they may be doing so b/c they don't like her personality? so you wouldn't care if she built up all this hype and came back and was like PSYCH!!!​
> 
> 
> it's her hair so she should do what she likes but it's annoying when people hype up something for no reason. then again, money is a pretty good reason :scratchch:



Once again, this section is supposed to be geared toward hair care discussions.  It seems like some people want to meet Kim in the boxing ring, with the things they have to say about her.  If it's not about her hair, it should be taken to OT or even another website I won't name so y'all can air it all out.  It's Kimmaytube threads like those in the past, that give LHCF a messed up rep.  & honestly, she didn't hype it up.  Y'all did.   She posted a video and in it she mentioned her flat ironing.  Y'all took that and ran with it.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Girl I made it! Another Kimmay thread!!!!



That just gave me all kinds of life!!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Feb 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Girl I made it! Another Kimmay thread!!!!


----------



## Napp (Feb 2, 2011)

Is it me or has the blowout part two been deleted?


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> Once again, this section is supposed to be geared toward hair care discussions.  It seems like some people want to meet Kim in the boxing ring, with the things they have to say about her.  If it's not about her hair, it should be taken to OT or even another website I won't name so y'all can air it all out.  It's Kimmaytube threads like those in the past, that give LHCF a messed up rep.  & honestly, she didn't hype it up.  Y'all did.   She posted a video and in it she mentioned her flat ironing.  Y'all took that and ran with it.


She's rough. I don't want to meet Kim in the boxing ring.
She seems like the type that would rip off my body parts and then proceed to curse out my corpse.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm actually subscribed to her, and I never see her videos in my subscription box. Even when I went to her channel, I didn't see the videos.


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

Napp said:


> Is it me or has the blowout part two been deleted?


No it's not deleted. She's too bold for that.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> She's rough. I don't want to meet Kim in the boxing ring.
> She seems like the type that would rip off my body parts.



and she's quite muscular in the arms.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Feb 2, 2011)

I like these threads. They get a little wild


----------



## DivaD04 (Feb 2, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> Once again, this section is supposed to be geared toward hair care discussions.  It seems like some people want to meet Kim in the boxing ring, with the things they have to say about her.  If it's not about her hair, it should be taken to OT or even another website I won't name so y'all can air it all out.  It's Kimmaytube threads like those in the past, that give LHCF a messed up rep.  & honestly, she didn't hype it up.  Y'all did.   She posted a video and in it she mentioned her flat ironing.  Y'all took that and ran with it.





 http://www.gifsoup.com/


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Girl I made it! Another Kimmay thread!!!!



#TeamPook!!!!


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> and she's quite muscular in the arms.


lol


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

DivaD04 said:


>


This is perfect.


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 2, 2011)

No matter how you feel about Kimmaytube, its kind of messed up and sneaky that she hasn't uploaded her flat iron video yet. I really don't see the reason why its taking so long.
Is she trying to get more subs? Is she trying to get her view up?


----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 2, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> It got hotter than 400 degrees in those threads. And she didn't even flat iron her hair.  *_hmph_*



But, there were several threads to announce the thread that was the announcement thread of when she would _eventually_ flat iron her hair.  Of course, a new thread will follow...


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> No matter how you feel about Kimmaytube,* its kind of messed up and sneaky that she hasn't uploaded her flat iron video yet. I really don't see the reason why its taking so long.
> Is she trying to get more subs? Is she trying to get her view up?*


Yep, this is the bottom line. Then to have a video posted telling off everyone in part two adds salt to the wound.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 2, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> No matter how you feel about Kimmaytube, its kind of messed up and sneaky that she hasn't uploaded her flat iron video yet. I really don't see the reason why its taking so long.
> Is she trying to get more subs? Is she trying to get her view up?


 
Can't disagree with this.  Say if you haven't flat ironed yet.  If you're not going to upload it, at least say that so folks can move on but if this is strategically done, I respect the hustle.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Feb 2, 2011)

Well she does keep talking about how much she's "getting paid" so she knows the longer she holds out, the more people will flock to her channel for "updates" ...and with this new "tell ALL Y'ALL OFF" post under part two and many running to see that, even more cash. And she knows it. And she's quick to let us know she's making money off of us, too. lol.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> She's rough. I don't want to meet Kim in the boxing ring.
> She seems like the type that would rip off my body parts *and then proceed to curse out my corpse.*



 ..........


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> ..........


You know she would do that!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 2, 2011)

Kimmay go hard in the paint! 

sounds kinda messed up and stupid, but it's almost...refreshing in the online natural hair community. errybody else so nice and singing kumbaya and holding hands and praying over their hair and ish and kimmay...ready to get gully on yo arse


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 2, 2011)

Understanding the politics of youtube, you'll realize Kim is a smart woman. If I were her, I would not upload that flat iron video for the next few days. Why?  Because the hype that has been created by viewers (not her) have garnered her increased video views on the 'blow out' videos. This means more money in her pocket as a youtube partner.

If she were to have posted the flat iron video immediately, most would just skip watching the blow out videos. 

Moral of the story: More video views = More money.

She isn't the only youtube that does such.  I see it occur all the time. That is just how the cookie crumbles in the youtube world.




Qualitee said:


> No matter how you feel about Kimmaytube, its kind of messed up and sneaky that she hasn't uploaded her flat iron video yet. I really don't see the reason why its taking so long.
> Is she trying to get more subs? Is she trying to get her view up?


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 2, 2011)

DivaD04 said:


>


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> Kimmay go hard in the paint!
> 
> *sounds kinda messed up and stupid, but it's almost...refreshing in the online natural hair community. errybody else so nice and singing kumbaya and holding hands and praying over their hair and ish and kimmay...ready to get gully on yo arse *


*
* I'm in tears, I really am!!


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 2, 2011)

As a yt partner you only make $2.50-$5.00 per 1,000 video views. A youtube partner will make $.01 per channel view. If a channel has 1,000,000 channel views, the person will make $10,000. So yeah she knows what she is doing.........I wouldn't label her as smart because of what she is doing. Its common sense, anyone could figure this out.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Feb 2, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> As a yt partner you only make $2.50-$5.00 per 1,000 video views. A youtube partner will make $.01 per channel view. If a channel has 1,000,000 channel views, the person will make $10,000. So yeah she knows what she is doing.........I wouldn't label her as smart because of what she is doing. Its common sense, anyone could figure this out.




How many views she got now? Does YT take out interest?


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> As a yt partner you only make $2.50-$5.00 per 1,000 video views. A youtube partner will make $.01 per channel view. If a channel has 1,000,000 channel views, the person will make $10,000. So yeah she knows what she is doing.........I wouldn't label her as smart because of what she is doing. Its common sense, anyone could figure this out.


wow, if only I had a video camera. Do you think that youtube will be this lucrative in 3 years?


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> How many views she got now? Does YT take out interest?



That short Essence video has about 200,000 views alone.  I know the rest of her videos together can easily get her to like 500,000 or 600,000.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 2, 2011)

y'all know where shima from? i'd like to see kim and shima do a video together. the thread that would result could likely surpass The Thread (from 12/2010)


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> How many views she got now? Does YT take out interest?


I see that she has over 1,000,000 view but I don't know it that counts before or after she made partner.


Lovelylife said:


> wow, if only I had a video camera. Do you think that youtube will be this lucrative in 3 years?


Its lucrative now


Profile 




Name:
Kim Love


Channel Views:
1,519,610


Total Upload Views:
4,489,974


Age:
34


Joined:
March 22, 2009


Last Visit Date:
1 hour ago


Subscribers:
41,985


*Website:*
http://www.luvnaturals.com


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> How many views she got now? Does YT take out interest?


Around 40,000 just for the blow 1 and blow out 2 videos. 4,489,974 upload views.
I feel like a fool for not trying to get on youtube.erplexed


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> I see that she has over 1,000,000 view but I don't know it that counts before or after she made partner.
> 
> Its lucrative now
> 
> ...


Are you on youtube?
I don't if I'm qualified since I'm not necessarily am expert.


----------



## hannan (Feb 2, 2011)

Here, we can see LHCFBI is currently investigating the internet phenomenon, kimmaytube. Let's watch.  

Touche, Elle.


----------



## Napp (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> Around 40,000 just for the blow 1 and blow out 2 videos. 4,489,974 upload views.
> I feel like a fool for not trying to get on youtube.erplexed




ive been wanting to get on youtube for a while but i dont think i could take the extreme criticism especially because i dont look like some kind of barbie doll


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 2, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> *But, there were several threads to announce the thread that was the announcement thread of when she would eventually flat iron her hair.  Of course, a new thread will follow*...


^^^and u know it!!!!

what up sis..... disappointed you didn't glide thru the last thread


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> I admire your passion.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Feb 2, 2011)

This is probably gonna be my only comment on the subject of Kimmay's
comments in the description box of that blow-out video.  More than likely
my last comment in a thread about Kim.. I know nobody asked me but, lol:

I think some people are getting it twisted.  What it seemed like she was
saying is that she wanted people to just watch/enjoy the video instead of
focusing on who clicked "thumbs down."

On the previous video, it seemed like there was a bunch of name-calling,
speculation about who's hating ... just foolishness.  

She stated she's now getting paid to put up with the haters and her subs
are not, therefore, shouldn't be standing toe to toe, arguing in the comments
section.

She released the video with the ratings disabled because of that.


----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> ^^^and u know it!!!!
> 
> what up sis..... disappointed you didn't glide thru the last thread



I'm good. What about yourself?

I've been on my best-est behavior.


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

Napp said:


> ive been wanting to get on youtube for a while but i dont think i could take the extreme criticism especially because i dont look like some kind of barbie doll


 yeah, I would hate for it to be a waste of my time. There are already so many hair gurus online, I don't know if the market is flooded.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 2, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> As a yt partner you only make $2.50-$5.00 per 1,000 video views. A youtube partner will make $.01 per channel view. If a channel has 1,000,000 channel views, the person will make $10,000. So yeah she knows what she is doing.........I wouldn't label her as smart because of what she is doing. Its common sense, anyone could figure this out.



Actually sometimes you only make a dollar per 1,000 views. 

Can you guys come to my channel when I'm WL? I'll let you hate on me, it's okay...


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> Are you on youtube?
> I don't if I'm qualified since I'm not necessarily am expert.


 No, Im not on yt


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 2, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> I'm good. What about yourself?
> 
> I've been on my best-est behavior.


i see u have....... *WHY*?


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> No, Im not on yt


Are you planning doing it in the future, I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> Around 40,000 just for the blow 1 and blow out 2 videos. 4,489,974 upload views.
> I feel like a fool for not trying to get on youtube.erplexed


 
I'm on youtube and only have 1 video with high views and THAT aint even my hair vids  smh.

I probably could stand to put more effort into my videos tho. Actually I'll do with my next videos  I've gotten so darn lazy with it. 


Also someone said something about criticism and looking like a barbie. Criticism comes with the territory, I've gotten called everything from a Aunt Jemima "B"  to a nappy headed 'n'. I dont take it personal. And you dont have to look like a barbie, if you did they would have blocked me 18 videos ago


----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i see u have....... *WHY*?



 No reason. Just been busy...and I haven't really seen any of the 'Sunday' threads.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 2, 2011)

Napp said:


> ive been wanting to get on youtube for a while but i dont think i could take the extreme criticism especially because i dont look like *some kind of barbie doll*



umm...kim isn't a barbie doll   i think if one goes on YT for money it's can feel like pressure. going on just for fun, then it shouldn't matter who sees you. i did it b/c for some reason taking pics of my progress is something i'm not good at. it's like a video diary of my hair, if you will. the cool thing is that when you feel you haven't made progress, subscribers will comment on the improvement of your hair.   i think when people get big then that's when haters come out of the wood work. plus, it takes work and time to do kim quality videos. time most people don't have. for that reason, in particular, i give her props.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Feb 2, 2011)

Aviah said:


> I haven't seen those threads, but I'm not sure why they're so *inflammatory*...
> Can someone PM me?
> (Being nosy)


 
Corticosteroid, Steroid treatment, Diphenhydramine (Benadryl), NSAIDS....


----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^LMAO at Ohsnap....


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 2, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Corticosteroid, Steroid treatment, Diphenhydramine (Benadryl), NSAIDS....



This was just so random-ish haha


----------



## Kiki0130 (Feb 2, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> I'm on youtube and only have 1 video with high views and THAT aint even my hair vids  smh.
> 
> I probably could stand to put more effort into my videos tho. Actually I'll do with my next videos  I've gotten so darn lazy with it.
> 
> ...




I subscribed to you!  Liking that "Black Women Lower Your Standards
Video", chica...


----------



## WhoIAm (Feb 2, 2011)

Is there a particular reason people are comparing LHDC's hair to Kimmay's outside of them both being Youtube vloggers, 4b's and black?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 2, 2011)

soooooooo.......

y does everyone ask to "*RATE, COMMENT  on YT*???

are you paid more?  or ONLY if the video is rated or the # of comments?


----------



## Kash (Feb 2, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> *umm...kim isn't a barbie doll*  i think if one goes on YT for money it's can feel like pressure. going on just for fun, then it shouldn't matter who sees you. i did it b/c for some reason taking pics of my progress is something i'm not good at. it's like a video diary of my hair, if you will. the cool thing is that when you feel you haven't made progress, subscribers will comment on the improvement of your hair. i think when people get big then that's when haters come out of the wood work. plus, it takes work and time to do kim quality videos. time most people don't have. for that reason, in particular, i give her props.


Thank you! There are some youtubers from here who are type-4-hair pretty barbie dolls, and kimmay ain't one of them!...she is on the opposite end of the pretty barbie doll type spectrum.


----------



## Napp (Feb 2, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> umm...kim isn't a barbie doll   i think if one goes on YT for money it's can feel like pressure. going on just for fun, then it shouldn't matter who sees you. i did it b/c for some reason taking pics of my progress is something i'm not good at. it's like a video diary of my hair, if you will. the cool thing is that when you feel you haven't made progress, subscribers will comment on the improvement of your hair.   i think when people get big then that's when haters come out of the wood work. plus, it takes work and time to do kim quality videos. time most people don't have. for that reason, in particular, i give her props.



hmm well this kinda motivates me to start again.i like video editing too.
 maybe i can just do them without showing my face like reniece. im not looking for fame, i just want to show my own tecniques and product reviews.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> soooooooo.......
> 
> y does everyone ask to "*RATE, COMMENT  on YT*???
> 
> are you paid more?  or ONLY if the video is rated or the # of comments?


no,  I think the ratings put on the youtube suggestions page tho. thus more views and more subscibers


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> Are you planning doing it in the future, I'm thinking about it.


 No I would never do yt  IMO In order to make money you have to find a niche. Natural hair, makeup, fashion and other girly things I love are all over yt. It would be like me opening up a caribbean food resturant when there are several other caribbean food restaurants on the same street. There are so many great guru out there that it is very common for others to get loss in the sea of them. To be honest, I don't have tough skin. I might end up angry and bitter like Kimmaytube because of negative comments


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 2, 2011)

Kiki0130 said:


> I subscribed to you! Liking that "Black Women Lower Your Standards
> Video", chica...


   Thanks. I'm having a give away for my subscribers soon so your automatically entered in it...whether you like it or not 

But on another tip have you read the comments on that video?!?!?? OMG its some angry little black men on youtube I swear its like a group of anti black women men on youtube and you usually see the same names on other like videos around yt. I've deleted soooooo many out of pocket comments on that video.  I try to keep it prof but I swear people be just asking for a ole fashioned cussing out.


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 2, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Corticosteroid, Steroid treatment, Diphenhydramine (Benadryl), NSAIDS....



V. funny but those are _Anti_-inflammatories. I guess they're what these threads need- LOL!


----------



## snillohsss (Feb 2, 2011)

Another Kimmay thread?


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 2, 2011)

Kash said:


> Thank you! There are some youtubers from here who are type-4-hair pretty barbie dolls, and kimmay ain't one of them!...she is on the opposite end of the pretty barbie doll type spectrum.


  Kimmay is attractive., Shes far from ugly just annoying with all her smizing at the camera and funky attitude. If your personality is nasty it truly does make you physically unattractive no matter how great you look. I thought she looked cute with her blow out, even if her edges were a bald fade........

she has nice eyebrows


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 2, 2011)

YouTube - Ethiopian Woman Says Her Peace (Why Asian Men Dont Want Black "AMERICAN" Women)


Ethiopian Chick (With Meaty Face) Goes In On Black American Women! [Video] Bossip.com | Gossip for the Hardcore | Entertainment News | Music | Fashion | Black Celebrity | Music | Videos | Love and Relationships      :-/


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

kestia said:


> Is there a particular reason people are comparing LHDC's hair to Kimmay's outside of them both being Youtube vloggers, 4b's and black?


I am comparing to how both of their hair looks when wet, therefore I thought it would like a bit similar once blow dried. 
I'm trying to speculate and see if I can achieve the same look as longhairdon'tcare.


----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 2, 2011)

Y'all are tough critics! This is exactly what my hair looks like blowdried lol! Although it looks like it'll be thin when flatironed, it may just surprise you. I thought the same when I flatironed. 

Not sure why blowdried hair moves like that but hey....I also think that longhairdontcare's hair is different and used to heat and so when straight it looks different and it's all one length (I so want this) of course besides the fact that everyone's hair is different...

Didn't know she started a business. Cool.


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 2, 2011)

You don't have to look like a barbie to be successful on yt. Kimmaytube isn't ugly but shes not that cute  (no pun intented)and most of the time her attitude sucks, but she has one of the highest subs and views in the yt nautral hair community. You know why? because she makes very imformative/helpful videos with a lot of colors, pictures and high tech video editing and people love that. She found her niche.


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

Fine 4s said:


> Y'all are tough critics! This is exactly what my hair looks like blowdried lol! Although it looks like it'll be thin when flatironed, it may just surprise you. I thought the same when I flatironed.
> 
> Not sure why blowdried hair moves like that but hey....I also think that longhairdontcare's hair is different and used to heat and so when straight it looks different and it's all one length (I so want this) of course besides the fact that everyone's hair is different...
> 
> Didn't know she started a business. Cool.


Your hair looks different (*cough*better*) to me. Heavy(even though its probably not heavy) yet fluffy, which is what I would expect.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> Ethiopian Chick (With Meaty Face) Goes In On Black American Women! [Video] Bossip.com | Gossip for the Hardcore | Entertainment News | Music | Fashion | Black Celebrity | Music | Videos | Love and Relationships      :-/


lol I did watch them farm animals on the porch vid, and the hater song vid just tah let ya know


----------



## Kiki0130 (Feb 2, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> Thanks. I'm having a give away for my subscribers soon so your automatically entered in it...whether you like it or not
> 
> But on another tip have you read the comments on that video?!?!?? OMG its some angry little black men on youtube I swear its like a group of anti black women men on youtube and you usually see the same names on other like videos around yt. I've deleted soooooo many out of pocket comments on that video.  I try to keep it prof but I swear people be just asking for a ole fashioned cussing out.




Lol, seriously, those "men" are taking what you're saying personally.
They're just showing who they really are - just the kind of "men" we
need to avoid.

I like your style.  Drop one of those motivational vids every now and
then to keep the sistas encouraged and if more folks subscribe, well now,
wouldn't that be wonderful?


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 2, 2011)

snilloh said:


> Another Kimmay thread?


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Feb 2, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> lol *I did watch them farm animals on the porch vid, *and the hater song vid just tah let ya know


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> Ethiopian Chick (With Meaty Face) Goes In On Black American Women! [Video] Bossip.com | Gossip for the Hardcore | Entertainment News | Music | Fashion | Black Celebrity | Music | Videos | Love and Relationships      :-/


 perplexeddrunk:<<lots of faces!!! wowowowow,  dang shame


----------



## alishadawnelle (Feb 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> soooooooo.......
> 
> y does everyone ask to "*RATE, COMMENT  on YT*???
> 
> are you paid more?  or ONLY if the video is rated or the # of comments?



some partners get pad per comment.  rating helps with searches.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> Ethiopian Chick (With Meaty Face) Goes In On Black American Women! [Video] Bossip.com | Gossip for the Hardcore | Entertainment News | Music | Fashion | Black Celebrity | Music | Videos | Love and Relationships      :-/


yeah and her husband has a teeny tiny *boink* 

bump this chick with the meaty face


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 2, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> But on another tip have you read the comments on that video?!?!?? OMG its some angry little black men on youtube I swear its like a group of anti black women men on youtube and you usually see the same names on other like videos around yt..



There is, honey. I came across this one guy whose whole channel is surrounded around "abandoning" black women. Leroy-something, I think. Basically trying to start a movement and he has some white girl posing with a sign that says something like "abandon black women" or something like that. I wouldn't be surprised if he commented on that video (which was very good btw, and you have a new subby). I commented on the "Black dating in a hip hop culture" video and he actually came to my channel and wrote on my wall. He got blocked after that. And I had a NICE response written out but he doesn't accept messages from non-friends (lucky for his a**).


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Feb 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> Ethiopian Chick (With Meaty Face) Goes In On Black American Women! [Video] Bossip.com | Gossip for the Hardcore | Entertainment News | Music | Fashion | Black Celebrity | Music | Videos | Love and Relationships      :-/


"*Most Black Amercian Women are the most desperate women*, um, in my opinion, *on the planet"*
*
"Most Black American Women, are not good women"*

Word????????











j/k

Ole Crisco Glazed *****. Bet I could teach her the most effective means getting rid of FORHEAD SHINE though.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 2, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> lol I did watch them farm animals on the porch vid, and the hater song vid just tah let ya know




maaaaan, i don't know what that shyyyyte was on the porch.... it gave me nightmares honestly

no ma'am


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 2, 2011)

JussaLady said:


> "*Most Black Amercian Women are the most desperate women*, um, in my opinion, *on the planet"*
> *
> "Most Black American Women, are not good women"*
> 
> ...




just hit dat biiiiiiish wit a bottle


----------



## Miss_C (Feb 2, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, she spent the Blowout Part I vid talking about how she ain't have time to just be sitting there talking to the camera all day. Now in Blowout Part II she got time to make a TWELVE MINUTE vid of her squinting in the mirror and admiring herself with her husband in the background? Really Kim?  Spare me. 

I'm sorry, I used to be a fan but she's really losing mewith this here mess.

ETA: Yes Kim, it looks real. On the upside, it's nice to see a black woman with nice waist length hair acheiving her goals and being excited about it. I can't wait to feel that myself one day .


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 2, 2011)

Miss_C said:


> If I'm not mistaken, she spent the Blowout Part I vid talking about how she ain't have time to just be sitting there talking to the camera all day.e.*  Now in Blowout Part II she got time to make a TWELVE MINUTE vid of her  squinting in the mirror and admiring herself with her husband in the  background? Really Kim?  Spare m
> *
> I'm sorry, I used to be a fan but she's really losing me here mess.


yeah, it was some awkward 12 minutes.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Feb 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> just hit dat biiiiiiish wit a bottle



Didn't know we couldn't say the h-word

Not one for wasting my Heineken, but I'd bounce a full bottle of Aquafina of her head though....At least make her think twice before trollingerplexed


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 2, 2011)

Does Kimmaytube spritz her hair with ACV and water as a moisturizer? Bonnet lady said she learned that from her


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 2, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> Does Kimmaytube spritz her hair with ACV and water as a moisturizer? Bonnet lady said she learned that from her


Girl, you don't know? She uses the Kimmaytube leave-in. It's some Kinky Curly with aloe vera juice and oils.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> maaaaan, i don't know what that shyyyyte was on the porch.... it gave me nightmares honestly
> 
> no ma'am


 it was bouncing like a big round stiff pig and bucking like a horse, i though it was a dog till I saw it do that , scared me too


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 2, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> Does Kimmaytube spritz her hair with ACV and water as a moisturizer? Bonnet lady said she learned that from her



It was the bonnet girl remix.  Kim used to use ACV to rinse her hair in the shower but after she got hip to pH blah blah blah, she stopped using it. it's in the comments of one of her earlier videos when she talks about washing her hair.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> Ethiopian Chick (With Meaty Face) Goes In On Black American Women! [Video] Bossip.com | Gossip for the Hardcore | Entertainment News | Music | Fashion | Black Celebrity | Music | Videos | Love and Relationships      :-/



What the hell?erplexed I couldn't focus on what she was saying. I was distracted by the shiny fo' head. During the whole video, I kept thinking that she has enough grease on her face to fry a chicken. erplexed

She reminds me of a darker version of this cat lady (Jocelyn Wildenstein)


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 2, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> Ethiopian Chick (With Meaty Face) Goes In On Black American Women! [Video] Bossip.com | Gossip for the Hardcore | Entertainment News | Music | Fashion | Black Celebrity | Music | Videos | Love and Relationships      :-/



wow, she really said that the majority of black women, like 50% are not good women.   i wasn't born here but i find that outright offensive. some of my best friends and spiritual mothers are African American women.


----------



## Miss_C (Feb 3, 2011)

OT: Regarding all of us po' broke down black women clamoring for Asian men, as far as I know only Bonnet Girl is making vids pleading with Asian men to love her. 

But um, yea, that was the most hateful ish I've heard in a while.... and from a woman too. Just terrible. Separating herself (in mind only because I guarantee that if slavery came back right now noone would care that this Ethiopian woman is married to an asian man and she'd get lumped into the herd with all the rest of us dangerous, uneducated, loud black american women)by saying all those negative things accomplishes what exactly?  Hateful trick....


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Miss_C said:


> OT: Regarding all of us po' broke down black women clamoring for Asian men, as far as I know only Bonnet Girl is making vids pleading with Asian men to love her.
> 
> But um, yea, that was the most hateful ish I've heard in a while.... and from a woman too. Just terrible. Separating herself (in mind only because I guarantee that if slavery came back right now noone would care that this Ethiopian woman is married to an asian man and she'd get lumped into the herd with all the rest of us dangerous, uneducated, loud black american women)by saying all those negative things accomplishes what exactly?  Hateful trick....



Exactly...
And where did she get the stat that 90% of us are raised by single mothers/grandparents?
I couldn't get past 3 min of that nonsense. What's sad is that some of what she said is true. I feel like a lot of people do have negative perceptions about black people (even if they've never even met one) because of media and whatnot. 
But still... You wanna see a "dangerous" black woman? I'll show you one, honey. And I was born from two HAPPILY married black people who have been married AND in love for more than 30 years. 
It blew me that she had like bullet points and was speaking like she sounded so intelligent. *********. I'm so sick of being dogged out/"explained" by other people who don't know two sh*ts about me.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Feb 3, 2011)

Youtube isn't so bad.  I don't get many negative comments. However, I don't have as many subscribers as Kimmay so I am sure that makes a difference. But, I get just an many negative comments now as when I had 400 subscribers so hopefully its a trend. The only things I get negative comments about are my edges. LOL Which are naturally thin, and people saying that my hair can only take heat training because I am genetically blessed. Oh yeah someone did say my hair "looked a hot mess" the other day.


----------



## ceecy29 (Feb 3, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Corticosteroid, Steroid treatment, Diphenhydramine (Benadryl), NSAIDS....



 I guess I'm not the only one. My mind went to ESR, CRP etc when I read that.

Sorry carry on ladies!


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 3, 2011)

You'll are killing me bringing up Bonnet girl! Just stop! who is taking hair advise from bonnet girl?! who???! I wanna see you! Don made me mad up in here. Dont try and hide now, stand up say! I was doing fine till I kept seeing that name appear, now i gots ta show out!



 GIFSoup

bonnet girl and her vinegar bottle SMH!


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 3, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> Ethiopian Chick (With Meaty Face) Goes In On Black American Women! [Video] Bossip.com | Gossip for the Hardcore | Entertainment News | Music | Fashion | Black Celebrity | Music | Videos | Love and Relationships      :-/



You know how sometimes you hear what someone has to say about your social group and you want to react a certain way, then realize you would simply be reinforcing their stereotype? Then you think about how you don't really care and sometimes people just need a good kick in the teeth so they won't keep talking? Yea. That's how I feel about that.


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 3, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> You'll are killing me bringing up Bonnet girl! Just stop! who is taking hair advise from bonnet girl?! who???! I wanna see you! Don made me mad up in here. Dont try and hide now, stand up say! I was doing fine till I kept seeing that name appear, now i gots ta show out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm stealing that gif.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 3, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Exactly...
> And where did she get the stat that 90% of us are raised by single mothers/grandparents?
> I couldn't get past 3 min of that nonsense. What's sad is that some of what she said is true. I feel like a lot of people do have negative perceptions about black people (even if they've never even met one) because of media and whatnot.
> But still... You wanna see a "dangerous" black woman? I'll show you one, honey. And I was born from two HAPPILY married black people who have been married AND in love for more than 30 years.
> It blew me that she had like bullet points and was speaking like she sounded so intelligent. *********. I'm so sick of being dogged out/"explained" by other people who don't know two sh*ts about me.



She ruined how intelligent she was trying to sound when she said "worser." Unless she's Shakespeare, that mess isn't gonna fly in the real world.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 3, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> You'll are killing me bringing up Bonnet girl! Just stop! who is taking hair advise from bonnet girl?! who???! I wanna see you! Don made me mad up in here. Dont try and hide now, stand up say! I was doing fine till I kept seeing that name appear, now i gots ta show out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to ask but who is bonnet girl, (I gotta know tho) I was late on the Kimmay train wrecks too


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 3, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> I hate to ask but who is bonnet girl, (I gotta know tho) I was late on the Kimmay train wrecks too


 KT and two other YTers had beef and this chick in a bonnet post a video crying over the drama.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 3, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> KT and two other YTers had beef and this chick in a bonnet post a video crying over the drama.


I just saw the 'beef' today,  that was a trip only heard it from one side which seemed to be the most 'rational' of it.  I missed bonnet chick tho-but this has me dyin already.....crying 


I gotta see this now


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Feb 3, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> KT and two other YTers had beef and this chick in a bonnet post a video crying over the drama.


   BUT thats not what made her famous. It was her panty video. she was talking on camera than got up and walked out the room, idk if she forgot she didnt have on pants but all I saw was elbows and white grandma undies as she walked away from the camera  It was a thread of all threads. I forgot who started it but it was....just.....


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 3, 2011)

Then we discovered a video of her where she showed her panties and she claims to be mixed. You will see why this is a big deal once you see what she looks like. There were a couple of massive threads dedicated to her.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Then we discovered a video of her where she showed her panties and she claims to be mixed. You will see why this is a big deal once you see what she looks like. There were a couple of massive threads dedicated to her.



Here's the "My mother has good hair vid":

YouTube - astrozier1's Channel


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 3, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Then we discovered a video of her where she showed her panties and she claims to be mixed. You will see why this is a big deal once you see what she looks like. There were a couple of massive threads dedicated to her.


oh wait I missed the crying vid and the panty vid but I remember now I did see 'my  momma has good hair vid' or somethin-the mixed thing jarred my memory,  yeah I remember it was a hot mess

I missed all the good stuff


----------



## NaturalBoss (Feb 3, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Then we discovered a video of her where she showed her panties and she claims to be mixed. You will see why this is a big deal once you see what she looks like. There were a couple of massive threads dedicated to her.


 
And she made a video about how if you got Indian in you, you can claim that you are Asian because they are the same thing....or some kind of mess like that.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> oh wait I missed the crying vid and the panty vid but I remember now I did see 'my  momma has good hair vid' or somethin-the mixed thing jarred my memory,  yeah I remember it was a hot mess
> 
> I missed all the good stuff



I couldn't find the crying video. I guess she removed it.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 3, 2011)

BlackDiamond1 said:


> And she made a video about how if you got Indian in you, you can claim that you are Asian because they are the same thing....or some kind of mess like that.






Platinum said:


> Here's the "My mother has good hair vid":
> 
> YouTube - astrozier1's Channel


 Platinum   I remember that vid.  I'm going clicking for them others lolol.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I couldn't find the crying video. I guess she removed it.




so what was this thread about again?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> so what was this thread about again?



 I'm sure this thread will go *poof* like the others.


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's a response vid to the Bonnet girl. She had me rolling.
YouTube - Girl stop!


----------



## NaturalBoss (Feb 3, 2011)

brittanynic16 said:


> Youtube isn't so bad.  I don't get many negative comments. However, I don't have as many subscribers as Kimmay so I am sure that makes a difference. But, I get just an many negative comments now as when I had 400 subscribers so hopefully its a trend. The only things I get negative comments about are my edges. LOL Which are naturally thin, and people saying that my hair can only take heat training because I am genetically blessed. Oh yeah someone did say my hair "looked a hot mess" the other day.


 
I used to have 1 little YT video where I did a twist out on someone else's hair and it came it really nice.  Most of the comments were good, but of course there were some haters tryin' to tell me what I should have done, what products I should have used, etc., etc......when I wasn't even asking for advice.  Some people just don't have anything better to do.  My skin is like leather, so I think I'm gonna put some more videos up.


----------



## Auburn (Feb 3, 2011)

Bunch of gangsta leanin' in part two.


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 3, 2011)

Auburn said:


> Bunch of gangsta leanin' in part two.


 She gangsta leans in all of them.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 3, 2011)

Youtube is full of internet gangsters who hide behind their computers to make hateful comments.  

I don't check my youtube every day, or even every week.  I just started (this week in fact) to just block the person and delete their hateful comment.  If it's constructive or not offensive/nasty, I leave the comment up.

Given the amount of subscribers, I can imagine Kim Love has a ton of people that are blocked.  At first I did not get why she was so snippy but after a while I guess she decided to "fight back" in a sense and let people know that she would not deal with the nasty comments.  I understand that she does block & delete people, one strike & you're out.

I'm there too and I have nowhere near as many mean comments.




brittanynic16 said:


> Youtube isn't so bad.  I don't get many negative comments. However, I don't have as many subscribers as Kimmay so I am sure that makes a difference. But, I get just an many negative comments now as when I had 400 subscribers so hopefully its a trend. The only things I get negative comments about are my edges. LOL Which are naturally thin, and people saying that my hair can only take heat training because I am genetically blessed. Oh yeah someone did say my hair "looked a hot mess" the other day.


----------



## Auburn (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmmmm... what if the whole Taren vs Kimmy was a publicity stunt.... :scratchch

Cha ching!!


----------



## keenyme (Feb 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> What the hell?erplexed I couldn't focus on what she was saying. I was distracted by the shiny fo' head. During the whole video, I kept thinking that she has enough grease on her face to fry a chicken. erplexed
> 
> She reminds me of a darker version of this cat lady (Jocelyn Wildenstein)



SHE LOOKS LIKE THE CLOWN FROM SAW!!! am i the only one who sees it?!

i'm a newbie btw... hi!!!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm pretty ticked that she's attracting Youtube revenue and not showing us her flat-ironed hair... What gives? Either straighten it or don't and stick with that geez. It's like she thinks her hair is going to burn off or something.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Feb 3, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Youtube is full of internet gangsters who hide behind their computers to make hateful comments.
> 
> I don't check my youtube every day, or even every week.  I just started (this week in fact) to just block the person and delete their hateful comment.  If it's constructive or not offensive/nasty, I leave the comment up.
> 
> ...



Yes but the good far out way the bad. My block list is less than 1% of my subscribers. Its just that the negative is given more attention.


----------



## CrownCola (Feb 3, 2011)

keenyme said:


> SHE LOOKS LIKE THE CLOWN FROM SAW!!! am i the only one who sees it?!



No.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 3, 2011)

I went down for a nap and how did this thread get so long?!  I still want to know why all of the threads about her poofed?! Did fights break out lol?


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Feb 3, 2011)

since I missed out on the last thread I just want to say I was here.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 3, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> Is it time for the dancing gifs yet?



It's always time for those!!!!!! Just stopping by to say that I was here

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## jwhitley6 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'm still waiting on the flat iron video.  I think she may be disappointed if she tries to flat iron it herself....I don't think it will hang as long as she hopes.  Either way she's made great progress with her hair.

I also just took a look at her new growth and maintenance video....she's talented.

YouTube - ♡♡♡LUVNaturals #14 Hair Growth & Maintenance


----------



## Raine054 (Feb 3, 2011)

She definitely deleted her Blow Out Part 2 video. I'm mad I didn't see it.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 3, 2011)

Raine054 said:


> She definitely deleted her Blow Out Part 2 video. I'm mad I didn't see it.


 

naaah  double click on comments (leave her page)

the vid will show in her list of vids


----------



## LongCurlz (Feb 3, 2011)

did she flat iron yet? so wack i dont wanna even see it now


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 3, 2011)

I didn't find any blow out part 2 either...? I think she removed it. So when will she flat iron?


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 3, 2011)

Raine054 said:


> She definitely deleted her Blow Out Part 2 video. I'm mad I didn't see it.


It still there YouTube - Blow Out Part 2 (Unedited Raw Reaction from me & my spouse)


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 3, 2011)

Miss_C said:


> *If I'm not mistaken, she spent the Blowout Part I vid talking about how she ain't have time to just be sitting there talking to the camera all day. Now in Blowout Part II she got time to make a TWELVE MINUTE vid of her squinting in the mirror and admiring herself with her husband in the background? Really Kim?  Spare me.*



Miss_C, you hit the nail right on the head. Thank you was not enough. As soon as I saw that video, I said was like huh? I thought you didn't have the time? 

   See now Kim knew how much *kafwafwa* this would create. Some videos ago, someone had asked her if she would flat iron her hair to see it's true length. She had replied in a consequent video that she wouldn't flat iron her hair just to show youtubers her results and risk heat damage and her asset (her hair) which was integral to her business (all in Kimmaytude mode). Ok, cool. We got you Kim.

   And then once she began chronicling her YT hair journey, she started to mention how she would flat iron her hair once she reached her goal length and finished filming her DVD. I mean she snuck in that snippet of info in a good number of videos. With her viewership going up everyday, she knew it would probably be the climax of her channel, yet.

SN: I am out of Mosi now, on to my first glass of Amarula.


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 3, 2011)

What the heck is she making a DVD for?


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 3, 2011)

Good question. Apparently a few hairstyles, tips on how she washes, conditions and detangles her hair that she didn't share on YT and so MUCH more. It's supposed to be released this month but then again she may delay it strategically. 


Qualitee said:


> What the heck is she making a DVD for?


----------



## Pooks (Feb 3, 2011)

*Part 2 of the Blowout vid was taped before the Part 1, she uploaded out of sequence.* 

I still can't believe how invested people are in someone else's hair choices! And how many people have beef about her 'stank attitude' and how she's playin everyone by creating hype, but ARE STILL HEADING OVER TO HER CHANNEL ADDING TO HER VIDEO REVENUE! Then you have those saying what her blowdried hair should and shouldn't look like... uh every head of hair is different, ever hear of that? 

Oh and can't remember who said 'its like she's scared the flatiron's gonna burn her hair off' but sadly that does happen to some people so... 

At the end of the day, I enjoy her vids, she stays hustlin, and I don't perceive her attitude in the way that many do, cause IMO heck it's YT, and every person is individual - personality traits, tone, general way you express and articulate yourself, mood (at times), and the purpose of a channel need to be considered. 

If KT was an active member of the hair forum community, would people still behave like this? I don't think so, but anyway I can't believe how much negativity we can perpetuate... I usually end up just 'thanking' in locked threads but for once I got in a KT thread before it got locked, I've said my piece.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Feb 3, 2011)

lilikoi said:


> V. funny but those are _Anti_-inflammatories. I guess they're what these threads need- LOL!


 
That was the point mama.....we need anti-inflammatories when it gets inflammatory. Im in nursing school baby I knows my meds, lol! But damn my brain is drained as all get out so sorry about that randomness! I saw that word and I had to jump on it!


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 3, 2011)

VeePickni said:


> *Part 2 of the Blowout vid was taped before the Part 1, she uploaded out of sequence.*



Precisely! When she made the BlowOut I, she made it come off like she didn't have the time to be recording videos and such when she just made a 12 minute video (Blowout II) prior to that one.


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Feb 3, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Corticosteroid, Steroid treatment, Diphenhydramine (Benadryl), NSAIDS....


 


OsnapCnapp! said:


> That was the point mama.....we need anti-inflammatories when it gets inflammatory. *Im in nursing school baby I knows my meds, lol*! But damn my brain is drained as all get out so sorry about that randomness! I saw that word and I had to jump on it!


 

Diphenhydramine is classified as an antihistamine.  PharmD candidate checking in.


----------



## brownbean96 (Feb 3, 2011)

Shame to admit but..I totally enjoy reading these threads about KT. Gave my honest opinion in the most recent blown up thread (won't do that again but will go back to lurking.....and LMBO!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Feb 3, 2011)

Dang it, I've been so preoccupied with Nahla's custody battle in the Entertainment forum that I've missed the Kimmay-gate scandal. What happened?


----------



## CrownCola (Feb 3, 2011)

it_comes_naturally said:


> Diphenhydramine is classified as an antihistamine.  PharmD candidate checking in.



 

I ♥ nerds.


Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 3, 2011)

all the threads about her are still here.

they just got locked hella quick erplexed now its just diving since no one can bump it 

istill lovee her hair O_O


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 3, 2011)

NO the thread's gone hun


----------



## keenyme (Feb 3, 2011)

i think when she said she didnt have time to be standing there talking to the camera she was referring to the time it would take to flat iron her hair... clearly it would take more than 12 mins to flat iron...


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Feb 3, 2011)

it_comes_naturally said:


> Diphenhydramine is classified as an antihistamine. PharmD candidate checking in.


 

Yes ma'am it is! But when we notice our patient's lab values (esp. Eos%) is way up but they have an infection we give this med. It is VERY VERY responsive in the elderly who have inflammatory disease processes as well our patient's with Parkinson's disease. You will be highly surprised that some of the stuff that comes from the pharmacies will not be used for what they are supposed to be used for but then again different patient's respond to different things. This is all-the-time.

Um....ok. We're turning this into a med board, lol! But hey PM me some time or I will you send you a friend request because I need somebody in the Pharmacy field right now!! We are doing psych meds and seems that some patient's respond well to Clozapine but they are afraid to give to the elderly patients....so hit me up girl!


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 3, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Yes ma'am it is! But when we notice our patient's lab values (esp. Eos%) is way up but they have an infection we give this med. It is VERY VERY responsive in the elderly who have inflammatory disease processes as well our patient's with Parkinson's disease. You will be highly surprised that some of the stuff that comes from the pharmacies will not be used for what they are supposed to be used for but then again different patient's respond to different things. This is all-the-time.
> 
> Um....ok. We're turning this into a med board, lol! But hey PM me some time or I will you send you a friend request because I need somebody in the Pharmacy field right now!! We are doing psych meds and seems that some patient's respond well to Clozapine but they are afraid to give to the elderly patients....so hit me up girl!



You're right! That effect is because: 
"Diphenhydramine works by blocking the effect of histamine at H1 receptor sites. This results in effects such as the increase of vascular smooth muscle contraction, *thus reducing the redness, hyperthermia and edema that occurs during an inflammatory reaction*."

I love this nerdy, yet informative,  distraction! Maybe it will make everyone (myself included) realize that there really isn't much else to say until the much awaited flatironing vid is released. And that will probably be another thread. So, I'm out of here. See you later guys!

P.S. On the other hand, I just had a terrible thought: What if the flat iron video is released in DVD form only so we'll have to pay to see? Ah, the horror!!!!


----------



## Shananyganz (Feb 3, 2011)

lilikoi said:


> P.S. On the other hand, I just had a terrible thought: What if the flat iron video is released in DVD form only so we'll have to pay to see? Ah, the horror!!!!


 

Once again...I only wanted to lurk..but that right there? tickled me...as well as the "LAWD" gif.

That tis all.

~S~


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Feb 3, 2011)

ZedianChic said:


> Precisely! When she made the BlowOut I, she made it come off like she didn't have the time to be recording videos and such when she just made a 12 minute video (Blowout II) prior to that one.



She recorded it all at the same time, the first part she uploaded was the edit.. then people said they wanted to see her reaction so she uploaded the raw unedited footage too.. anyhow thats what she said in the comments part of video 1...


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Feb 3, 2011)

hannan said:


> No gifs yet?


 
I don't even care about any of this mess but this ^ gave me LIFE today.  Thank you.


----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 3, 2011)

brittanynic16 said:


> Youtube isn't so bad.  I don't get many negative comments. However, I don't have as many subscribers as Kimmay so I am sure that makes a difference. But, I get just an many negative comments now as when I had 400 subscribers so hopefully its a trend. The only things I get negative comments about are my edges. LOL Which are naturally thin, and people saying that my hair can only take heat training because I am genetically blessed. Oh yeah someone did say my hair "looked a hot mess" the other day.


 
That makes two of us with poor edges thanks to my father....
Oh well.....as long as AFTER the first 1'' remains long, I'm swingin' it and pround...

Dag gone edges *fist in the air*


----------



## lovenharmony (Feb 3, 2011)

Are Kimmay threads the new RT threads? They keep poofing like they are!  I didn't even notice they were gone... Oh well, I'm awaiting her flat iron reveal video on YT....it's gong to be like the Superbowl up in here! I will have my popcorn, chicken, hot dogs, burgers, fries,  red kool aid and cake waiting


----------



## Qtee (Feb 3, 2011)

chebaby said:


> i guess im the only one who still thinks her hair isnt phenomenal enough to make up for the ****ty attitude. imma need her to change her name to krappytude and then at least i know exactly what im getting.
> seven part series for a blow out and flat iron *********


THIS RIGHT HERE...that was the ding ding ding..letting me know round 1 has begun....now to read the rest of the match...before the title fight gets puffed..OH and I agree the 2 part blow out was a bit much..I'm a subbie and I was like WTF with the stroking and calling her husband to see her hair like she just grew it last nite..like come-on son...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 3, 2011)

lovenharmony said:


> Are Kimmay threads the new RT threads? They keep poofing like they are!  I didn't even notice they were gone... Oh well, I'm awaiting her flat iron reveal video on YT....it's gong to be like the Superbowl up in here! I will have my popcorn, chicken, hot dogs, burgers, fries,  red kool aid and cake waiting



i hope she releases it on DVD to make folks mad

but they will simply put it online from the DVD... and out comes the lawyers


----------



## lovenharmony (Feb 3, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> *I would have cold feet too if my hair looked that .... limp after only a blow out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Just wrong SkysMommy! Go ahead Kimmay, prove all your naysayers wrong!  Watch her hair be a full, bouncy, smooth, straight, blunt hip length when she does her flat iron reveal! She gonna turn Black Swan on all y'all haters! LOL






Show us Kimmay! Show us your true length! (and form)


----------



## lovenharmony (Feb 3, 2011)

DivaD04 said:


> Irris, you do know that was a funny right?!  Errrbody know Kimmmmmay! You can't have locked and magically disappeared threads without knowing who Harpo is!
> 
> *ETA, I can't believe this ***** is really making us all wait until Monday!!!!*
> Her business hours are from ? to ? and she doesn't upload til...Fridayish and possibly Sundayish depending on her watch.
> And oh, y'all know I was all up and through here Feb. 2, 2010 I mean 2011!


 

I'll be at a Prince concert Monday....oh please please please don't let her reveal thread be locked before I get back!


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 3, 2011)

lovenharmony said:


> I'll be at a Prince concert Monday....oh please please please don't let her reveal thread be locked before I get back!


well one thing for sure his hair will be on point!


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 3, 2011)

lovenharmony said:


> Just wrong SkysMommy! Go ahead Kimmay, prove all your naysayers wrong!  Watch her hair be a full, bouncy, smooth, straight, blunt hip length when she does her flat iron reveal! She gonna turn Black Swan on all y'all haters! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh you mean she gonna puts some pieces in there somewhere 

*sends myself back to the corner*


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 3, 2011)

Pooks said:


> *Part 2 of the Blowout vid was taped before the Part 1, she uploaded out of sequence.*
> 
> I still can't believe how invested people are in someone else's hair choices! And how many people have beef about her 'stank attitude' and how she's playin everyone by creating hype, but ARE STILL HEADING OVER TO HER CHANNEL ADDING TO HER VIDEO REVENUE! Then you have those saying what her blowdried hair should and shouldn't look like... uh every head of hair is different, ever hear of that?
> 
> ...


I admire your passion


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Feb 3, 2011)

I think I'm the only one who don't watch her videos. (I prefer following girls with similar texture as mine, like Ms Lala, Sera..) 

Is she forced to flat ironing her hair? I've just read something like "it's not nice to let us waiting like that" "that ***** !!! "


----------



## Pooks (Feb 3, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> I admire your passion


 
Maybe some people with haterade in one hand and a burning torch in the other on the 'I hate KT' march admire your passion too.


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 3, 2011)

Pooks said:


> Maybe some people with haterade in one hand and a burning torch in the other on the 'I hate KT' march admire your passion too.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 3, 2011)

nappystorm said:


>


 what is dat......wait.....i don't wanna know


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 3, 2011)

...sipping on the second glass of Amarula...

I swear KT threads are gonna make me an alcoholic. I might need rehab after the flat iron reveal video and subsequent threads...


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 3, 2011)

ZedianChic said:


> ...sipping on the second glass of Amarula...
> 
> I swear KT threads are gonna make me an alcoholic. I might need rehab after the flat iron reveal video and subsequent threads...


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 3, 2011)

Irresistible said:


>



It's true Irresistible, I find myself sipping on something alcoholic every time  I am in a KT thread.

SN: Your hair is drool worthy *Wipes mouth with Kleenex*


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 3, 2011)

ZedianChic said:


> It's true Irresistible, I find myself sipping on something alcoholic every time  I am in a KT thread.
> 
> SN: Your hair is drool worthy *Wipes mouth with Kleenex*


aww thank you mama!


----------



## GraceV (Feb 3, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> YouTube - Ethiopian Woman Says Her Peace (Why Asian Men Dont Want Black "AMERICAN" Women)
> 
> 
> Ethiopian Chick (With Meaty Face) Goes In On Black American Women! [Video] Bossip.com | Gossip for the Hardcore | Entertainment News | Music | Fashion | Black Celebrity | Music | Videos | Love and Relationships      :-/



I just saw the 2nd video.


----------



## ms-gg (Feb 3, 2011)

Ya'll been waiting a minute ain't it....


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 3, 2011)

I like Kimmay's videos and I got a lot of help from them. I just focus on the positives. I think each time a thread is posted, it gets real ugly.  I think we all have personality quirks on You Tube. We should just take the useful info and use it. If you don't like her, don't watch her.


----------



## Embyra (Feb 3, 2011)

i keep coming back for the laughs


----------



## renren (Feb 3, 2011)

You ladies made my night.....have me laffin scandalous!!! LMAO!!!!

Im kinda turned off of Kim now.... one word for her HUMILITY..

Swear I cried reading this thread!!!!!

Btw whats that look she gives the camera in her vids... a kinda squint...what is that? sexy?


----------



## ms-gg (Feb 3, 2011)

It is called smizing, I think Ms. Tyra thinks she invented it or something....






I don't see how that is smiling but whatever....I ain't making millions off of smizing so what do I know....


----------



## Qtee (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah Kimmay kills me with the smizing....


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 3, 2011)

renren said:


> Btw whats that look she gives the camera in her vids... *a kinda squint...what is that? sexy?*



See that right there made me spit out AND spill my fourth glass of Amarula. I _*is*_ tipsy now. *iCan't*


----------



## cocosweet (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm curious to know what stankalicious things she said, but I don't want to add to her view count.  All this suspense over some flat ironing is for the birds. Kimmy threads never disappoint though.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 3, 2011)

ZedianChic said:


> See that right there made me spit out AND spill my fourth glass of Amarula. I _*is*_ tipsy now. *iCan't*


this should go good with a buzz



 GIFSoup


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 3, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> GIFSoup





Trust LHCF to ALWAYS deliver. Thank you for making my night.


----------



## renren (Feb 3, 2011)

can someone fill me in on the kimmay vs taren thing... i have no idea wat happened

Im so late..sigh

ETA: Found it!!!


----------



## FebeeSigns (Feb 3, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> YouTube - Ethiopian Woman Says Her Peace (Why Asian Men Dont Want Black "AMERICAN" Women)
> 
> 
> Ethiopian Chick (With Meaty Face) Goes In On Black American Women! [Video] Bossip.com | Gossip for the Hardcore | Entertainment News | Music | Fashion | Black Celebrity | Music | Videos | Love and Relationships      :-/



I want to punch her in the forehead repeatedly.

Perhaps that will reformulate her thoughts and cause her brain to work correctly since she can't even talk proper. If not, there's always black and blue.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Feb 3, 2011)

renren said:


> can someone fill me in on the kimmay vs taren thing... i have no idea wat happened
> 
> Im so late..sigh



good question; i'd like to know too. can someone PM me at least


----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 3, 2011)

FebeeSigns said:


> *I want to punch her in the forehead repeatedly.*
> 
> Perhaps that will reformulate her thoughts and cause her brain to work correctly since she can't even talk proper. If not, there's always black and blue.



 the violence. Increase the peace.


----------



## FebeeSigns (Feb 3, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> the violence. Increase the peace.



I want to. Doesn't mean I will actually act on these desires.

Praise the lord she is not here in Brooklyn.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 3, 2011)

FebeeSigns said:


> I want to punch her in the forehead repeatedly.
> 
> Perhaps that will reformulate her thoughts and cause her brain to work correctly since she can't even talk proper. If not, there's always black and blue.



ouch.... but i like your style ....

you can roll with me anytime, less talk more action


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 3, 2011)

renren said:


> can someone fill me in on the kimmay vs taren thing... i have no idea wat happened
> 
> Im so late..sigh
> 
> ETA: Found it!!!



i think it was a *PILLOW FIGHT*
w/ a few cyber blows being thrown


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 3, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> It is called smizing, I think Ms. Tyra thinks she invented it or something....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't know if i like *THICK or THIN tyra* erplexed....


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Feb 3, 2011)

i love when she just wears it kinky. i'm not waiting for a flatiron video.


----------



## Curly Luul (Feb 3, 2011)

I had to read all 13 pages.......... you women are too funny... and i'm loving the GIFs


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> Yeah, that's the part that is most confusing.
> "Anyway, here I am unedited playing in my hair for a LONG TIME. If you didn't like me before, Oh, honey, you gone HATE me after this video boo-boo. ) So if the sight of a black woman posing and clowning in front of the camera gets under your skin, exit stage left. You've been warned! LOL! )"
> 
> I don't get this because we want to see her hair....that's why we are clicking on the videos.


 

LOL that quote seems to me that she's talkin' about the people that hate on her. maybe she's sick and fed up with these people comin' at her. i'm not condoning what she said, but i really do understand it. sometimes people just get tired of the mess. if people don't know how to handle that type of stuff, they will approach it in a bad way. plus, do you see some of the comments some people leave on these YT videos? they leave some of the sickest, evil comments.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 3, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> this should go good with a buzz
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup



OH my goodness. This looks like my fat cat!!


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Feb 3, 2011)

hannan said:


> No gifs yet?


 

LOL i've seen that .gif on another brother.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Feb 3, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> y'all know where shima from? i'd like to see kim and shima do a video together. the thread that would result could likely surpass The Thread (from 12/2010)


----------



## Napp (Feb 3, 2011)

Where the video at!?!??!?!?!?!!?!!!?!?


I really hope for kimmays sake that it looks good.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Feb 3, 2011)

Napp said:


> Where the video at!?!??!?!?!?!!?!!!?!?
> 
> 
> *I really hope for kimmays sake that it looks good*.


 

why you say that?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 4, 2011)

....lawd....


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 4, 2011)

wow, the thread is still open. i'm impressed. i guess the rabble rousers are saving up their energy for the flat iron video thread.


----------



## DivaD04 (Feb 4, 2011)

LovelyNaps, if it ever come!

The things I miss while on vacation!!!!

Why did I have to scroll down and read this thread?!!
I'm just curious....soooo, I take it, that Ethiopian chic doesn't consider herself black? And since when did us black "American" women not have a culture? And    Did I miss anything? 
And how come I didn't know that every black neighborhood were in ruins?! I need to talk to Obama! He should have sent out some notices!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 4, 2011)

SOMEONE... ANYONE... EVERYONE *please FLAT IRON*
please

i would if i didn't have this dayuuuum* stay-soft-fro*


----------



## Pooks (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my, I bin GIF'd. That'll teach me to open my mouth in a KT thread. 

LOL @ *tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT*


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope nobody starts talking about armpit hair and pubes again

Kimmay is making a 30 part series on her flatiron video. By the time this is all over she's going to be making $$$$$. Can't be mad at her hustle! I wish you guys gave a s**** whenever I rollerset my hair LOL

BTW I'm CONVINCED Kimmay is part of this forum. The way a particular person was cutting people left and right... it just wasn't.... normal


----------



## SimJam (Feb 4, 2011)

All I have to say is that the "uneditied reaction vid" actually made her seem normal and human ... she was truely excited about the work she has put into her hair and I loved when the broke out into some real "native" talking.

Reminds me of many jamaicans who speak proper english, but get me angry or excited and u hear some proper patois LOL

nice, shows that she _can_ be, and probably is down to earth off camera.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 4, 2011)

SimJam said:


> All I have to say is that the "uneditied reaction vid" actually made her seem normal and human ... she was truely excited about the work she has put into her hair and I loved when the broke out into some real "native" talking.
> 
> Reminds me of many jamaicans who speak proper english, but get me angry or excited and u hear some proper patois LOL
> 
> nice, shows that she _can_ be, and probably is down to earth off camera.



Yeah she seemed more down to earth.  The hair fanatic in me was wondering what her hair would look like if she had rollerset.


----------



## carameldelight87 (Feb 4, 2011)

I just don't get this. Are people really fawning over Kim's hair to the point where they're MAD she hasn't posted a video of her flat ironing her hair yet?! smh...thirsty is the understatement of the decade.

As a person who makes Youtube videos, it's annoying when people feel like because they watch your videos they can now dictate what and when videos are uploaded onto your channel. Kim is a walking, talking, and WORKING human being that has to manage her time just like we do! 

And she's always put a series of videos up in pieces so it's not just a marketing ploy for the flat iron vid. She did the same thing with her financial series and her other FAQs videos about her husband, etc. 

I just wish people would stop using these forums to hate on people just because they're making money doing something they love. Crabs in a barrel...crabs in a natural hair barrel!!


----------



## Solitude (Feb 4, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I hope nobody starts talking about armpit hair and pubes again
> 
> Kimmay is making a 30 part series on her flatiron video. By the time this is all over she's going to be making $$$$$. Can't be mad at her hustle! I wish you guys gave a s**** whenever I rollerset my hair LOL
> 
> BTW I'm CONVINCED Kimmay is part of this forum. The way a particular person was cutting people left and right... it just wasn't.... normal



I love your hair, Boston Maria! If you started a youtube channel, I would subscribe...and I would hate on you so that you could make that $$$$$$$$$$$$ .


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 4, 2011)

Solitude said:


> I love your hair, Boston Maria! If you started a youtube channel, I would subscribe...and I would hate on you so that you could make that $$$$$$$$$$$$ .



Thank you Solitude!  Woot woot!  I am sure you'll be my only subscriber


----------



## FebeeSigns (Feb 4, 2011)

Video video video, flat iron yet? Hnnngggghhh. *Breathes heavily*


----------



## carameldelight87 (Feb 4, 2011)

Did someone really complain about the faces Kim makes in her videos?!

WOW...

Some (and I do mean some not all) of y'all act like this is high school and Kim's the head cheerleader or something. Lol. There are plenty of other women on Youtube you can subscribe to if you have a problem with Kim's "squinting." smh...

I'd recommend AfricanExport, BeautifulBrwnBabyDoll, Sunshower143, PrettyDimples01, MakeupOnABudget, CurlyChronicles, SimplYounique, FameMess, NikkiMae2003, & AllThatsGold.

Maybe if you have other people to watch, you won't be so frustrated when Kim squints, doesn't post videos, or breathes when you don't think she should...


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2011)

carameldelight87 said:


> Did someone really complain about the faces Kim makes in her videos?!
> 
> WOW...
> 
> ...




Why are you so angry? People are just having fun in this thread, I'm sure most of the ladies here are aware of the YTers you "recommend". It's not that serious.


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 4, 2011)

Not even worth it............


----------



## princessnad (Feb 4, 2011)

RE: Insulting Ethiopian 

Even though she is rude and her stats are way exaggerated, she was speaking some truth in there.

It grosses me out when black women who are into white/asian/etc men start trying to emulate these cultures and get so desperate.  It makes me sad for them.

The culture insults are really off the wall though.  Does she not realize she is Ethiopian and the world doesn't have a good perception of them either.  As an Ethiopian woman she should realize that people's perception is not necessarily the reality.


----------



## ms-gg (Feb 4, 2011)

Woke up this morning, with my, mind stayed on Jesus...
I said I, woke up this morning with my mind stayed on Jesus....

praise break


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Woke up this morning, with my, mind stayed on Jesus...
> I said I, woke up this morning with my mind stayed on Jesus....
> 
> praise break



You betta sang!


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 4, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Charz (Feb 4, 2011)

I like her blown out hair. That's my goal length for my braidouts.


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 4, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Woke up this morning, with my, mind stayed on Jesus...
> I said I, woke up this morning with my mind stayed on Jesus....
> 
> praise break


 
Thank you, Ms. GG, for giving me LIFE with this post.  And for getting me ready for church this upcoming Sunday


----------



## carameldelight87 (Feb 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Why are you so angry? People are just having fun in this thread, I'm sure most of the ladies here are aware of the YTers you "recommend". It's not that serious.



Oh, I'm not angry. I guess I just have a very low tolerance for hate and ignorance. "Having fun" at someone else's expense is juvenile. Some of the comments are downright offensive. Those are the ones I was really addressing.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Feb 4, 2011)

carameldelight87 said:


> Did someone really complain about the faces Kim makes in her videos?!
> 
> WOW...
> 
> ...





carameldelight87 said:


> I just don't get this. Are people really fawning over Kim's hair to the point where they're MAD she hasn't posted a video of her flat ironing her hair yet?! smh...thirsty is the understatement of the decade.
> 
> As a person who makes Youtube videos, it's annoying when people feel like because they watch your videos they can now dictate what and when videos are uploaded onto your channel. Kim is a walking, talking, and WORKING human being that has to manage her time just like we do!
> 
> ...







............


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2011)

^  @ Pook


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Feb 4, 2011)

...
bahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## sistatv (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know what you come to do... BUT IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII come to praise him...






P.S. I WAS HERE!!!


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 4, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> ............



Pook, I am thanking Jesus for you and your GIFs.


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 4, 2011)

..................................................


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 4, 2011)

*a moment of silence for this KT thread..........*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 4, 2011)

ZedianChic said:


> ..................................................



flatlined......u must be out of that good drank???


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 4, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> ............


I'm too thru witchu!


----------



## HennaRo (Feb 4, 2011)

ATLcutey20 said:


>


 
I keep coming in this thread to look at this durn kitten!!


----------



## lovenharmony (Feb 4, 2011)

Pook, you are the queen of the funny gifs!  love it!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 4, 2011)

Pook! you gonna be the death of me! lmao! That face he is making is too funny!


----------



## renren (Feb 4, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> ............


 
Ditto

Now back too the par-tay!!!


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 4, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> flatlined......u must be out of that good drank???




Girl the drank is still here...please have some.


----------



## renren (Feb 4, 2011)

ZedianChic said:


> Girl the drank is still here...please have some.


 
Hmm I never had this drink... looks pretty good!!!


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 4, 2011)

renren said:


> Hmm I never had this drink... looks pretty good!!!


Girl, it is delish. Please, grab a glass and join me


----------



## renren (Feb 4, 2011)

.....:fat:.....:alcoholic


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 4, 2011)

ZedianChic said:


> Girl the drank is still here...please have some.


 
You mind if I take a sip of that creamy deliciousness! All this waiting has me a little


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 4, 2011)

Did Kim flat iron yet???


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 4, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> You mind if I take a sip of that creamy deliciousness! All this waiting has me a little



Girl grab a chair and glass and join in. There is more than enough for the waiting period of the Flat Iron reveal, the Flat Iron reveal thread itself and the last day before we all go to rehab(Kim Love has offered to pay for the services). So please, come on over!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 4, 2011)

ZedianChic said:


> Girl grab a chair and glass and join in. There is more than enough for the waiting period of the Flat Iron reveal, the Flat Iron reveal thread itself and the last day before we all go to rehab(Kim Love has offered to pay for the services). So please, come on over!


 
*singing trey songs "bottoms up"* 

Ima chug my way all the way to rehab lmao!


----------



## zora (Feb 4, 2011)

This thread is so silly.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 4, 2011)

Shahla said:


> Did Kim flat iron yet???


No


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 4, 2011)

zora said:


> This thread is so silly.



This is serious stuff Zora!!!  People are losing sleep, children are being neglected, and women all over Amerika are refreshing her YT page waiting for her big reveal!  I should know cuz I'm one of those people


----------



## HennaRo (Feb 4, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> This is serious stuff Zora!!! People are losing sleep, children are being neglected, and women all over Amerika are refreshing her YT page waiting for her big reveal! I should know cuz I'm one of those people


----------



## Qtee (Feb 4, 2011)

I bet she is receiving all types of hate mail for not flat ironing yet...doesnt she know this is the highlight of year.


----------



## renren (Feb 4, 2011)

No flat iron vid yet?? This is crap!!



 GIFSoup

Im out ladies, have a great weekend!!


----------



## chelleyrock (Feb 4, 2011)

renren said:


> No flat iron vid yet?? This is crap..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT. WAS. NASSSSTY


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 4, 2011)

renren said:


> No flat iron vid yet?? This is crap..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh the horror!!!! 

If I were on the receiving end I would just die


----------



## Ms.London (Feb 4, 2011)

Forget all them other dranks...I want that PURPLE STUFF


----------



## LoveCraze (Feb 4, 2011)

renren said:


> No flat iron vid yet?? This is crap!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 

Like Ewwwww......


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 4, 2011)

Can't believe this thread is still open. 
I don't think many people are waiting on her to flat iron. There was a conclusion towards the middle of the thread that she wasn't going to do it.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 4, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> Can't believe this thread is still open.
> I don't think many people are waiting on her to flat iron. There was a conclusion towards the middle of the thread that she wasn't going to do it.


What?


 GIFSoup

Nooo!


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 4, 2011)

Lovelylife said:


> Can't believe this thread is still open.
> I don't think many people are waiting on her to flat iron. *There was a conclusion towards the middle of the thread that she wasn't going to do it*.



Wow! How did I miss that? Really? I need to get checked into rehab because this drinking has gotten out of hand. When did this conclude?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 4, 2011)

i've been wondering what was going on in here


----------



## Bee6 (Feb 4, 2011)

What da...


----------



## jwhitley6 (Feb 4, 2011)

So....Is she waiting to incorporate it into her weekend update?? erplexed


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 4, 2011)

ZedianChic said:


> Wow! How did I miss that? Really? I need to get checked into rehab because this drinking has gotten out of hand. When did this conclude?


i guess we kind of just gave up on the idea. At this point it would be unhealthy for her to flat iron..unless she flat ironed and is waiting to post the results.


----------



## tnLOVELY (Feb 4, 2011)

Out of lurk mode..my stomach hurts from laughing @ this thread...so who is going to flat iron while we wait for this 10 part video...back to lurk mode


----------



## SexySin985 (Feb 4, 2011)

As stated before, I like Kimmay (eye squits, attitude, and all) but this is just Ri-dam-diculous! Aside from family emergencies and such there is no explanation for this. If she chooses not to flat iron then that is fine! No big deal. But to build up so much suspense with the 2 blow out video and leave your subscribers high and dry is tacky and rude.


----------



## fashion87 (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't get the big deal with this woman I really don't, but thanks for the ya,ll im out lol!!


----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## mjsliberiangrl (Feb 4, 2011)

i hope her hair actually looks good and has some swang once she posts.... because, why do i get the feeling that she has no idea what she's doing with heat? (re:spending 4 hours to blowdry...)


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Feb 4, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> No


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Feb 4, 2011)

StephElise said:


> Like Ewwwww......


 
omg that just nasty!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 4, 2011)

i have nothin' to add...yet i refuse to let this thread full of nonsense fade away


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 4, 2011)

*umm, i'm not sure what y'all are still obsessing about. she flat ironed her hair already. i even had time to make a gif* 






*ETA: shame on the naysayers. her hair is super thick. some might even say "exotical"*


----------



## ms-gg (Feb 4, 2011)

*clutches chest*






OMG! You grew another 6 inches in 3 days!!!


----------



## Napp (Feb 4, 2011)

mjsliberiangrl said:


> i hope her hair actually looks good and has some swang once she posts.... because, why do i get the feeling that she has no idea what she's doing with heat? (re:spending 4 hours to blowdry...)



this is what i was thinking. i hope its not the case though

4 hours though?! the longest it ever took me was an hour and i had no idea what i was doing and i was on "low" in small sections. im hoping its because she has alot more hair.


----------



## Need2gro (Feb 4, 2011)

You ladies are toooooooo much!!


----------



## Qtee (Feb 4, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> *clutches chest*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK..this little creatures eyes are freaking me out..


----------



## DivaD04 (Feb 4, 2011)

Fluck, Kimmay, you're killing the mood here!!!


----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Feb 4, 2011)

anartist4u2001 said:


>





ms-gg said:


> *clutches chest*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FebeeSigns (Feb 4, 2011)

mjsliberiangrl said:


> i hope her hair actually looks good and has some swang once she posts.... because, why do i get the feeling that she has no idea what she's doing with heat? (re:spending 4 hours to blowdry...)


 She spends the same amount of time just detangling her hair. So it wouldn't be wise to assume that she's totally clueless on heat and the time may be due to her handling her hair carefully like the finest of china.


----------



## HennaRo (Feb 4, 2011)

FebeeSigns said:


> She spends the same amount of time just detangling her hair. So it wouldn't be wise to assume that she's totally clueless on heat and the time may be due to her *handling her hair carefully like the finest of china*.


----------



## LadyRaider (Feb 4, 2011)

That gif threw me off. So she hasn't shown the flat ironed version yet? Okay... wake me when she does. 

That little animal licking the windshield had me rolling.


----------



## OriginalMe (Feb 4, 2011)

If she really was planning to flat iron I'm pretty sure she's already done it. Chances are she's walking around Maryland with straight hair as we speak, she just hasn't posted the video yet.  People generally don't blow out their hair and then wait 5+ days to flat iron.

However, I'm more inclined to believe that she attempted to flat iron it but it didn't turn out as nicely as she thought so she decided not to post the video.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 5, 2011)

reece83 said:


> Out of lurk mode..my stomach hurts from laughing @ this thread..*.so who is going to flat iron while we wait for this 10 part video..*.back to lurk mode




personally believe she's just *now* on the bang so.. 20-30 part vid on the horizon


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 5, 2011)

Still no video, huh?

Fortunately, the Queen of Vagina decided to bless us with another hit
YouTube - Valentine's pussy pounding day song (I love the smell of sex)


----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 5, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Still no video, huh?
> 
> Fortunately, the Queen of Vagina decided to bless us with another hit
> YouTube - Valentine's pussy pounding day song (I love the smell of sex)



What did she smoke before making that video?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 5, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Still no video, huh?
> 
> Fortunately, the Queen of Vagina decided to bless us with another hit
> YouTube - Valentine's pussy pounding day song (I love the smell of sex)




i could really sue you for subjecting my eyes to that shyyyte


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 5, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> What did she smoke before making that video?


 All her videos are like this. She is giving me LIFE with that dancing. And why is this a video response to Justin Beiber?


----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 5, 2011)

"Valentine p*ssy f-ing day
Valentine p*ssy digging day"

That's what she was saying right? A mess!


----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 5, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> All her videos are like this. She is giving me LIFE with that dancing. And why is this a video response to Justin Beiber?



I've never seen her before. I don't click on all the links on here, but I knew this one would be funny based on the title. Glad I tuned it.


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 5, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i could really sue you for subjecting my eyes to that shyyyte


 I regret clicking that link.  I quickly got off that page. What a mess.


----------



## DivaD04 (Feb 5, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> All her videos are like this. She is giving me LIFE with that dancing. And why is this a video response to Justin Beiber?



#dead! Can someone please tell her to go, "man, sit cha *** down!"


----------



## Stepiphanie (Feb 5, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Still no video, huh?
> 
> Fortunately, the Queen of Vagina decided to bless us with another hit
> YouTube - Valentine's pussy pounding day song (I love the smell of sex)




LMAO It's kinda catchy


----------



## Oasis (Feb 5, 2011)

how did i know that was gonna be the vagina lady before i clicked on the link?

she is too much.


----------



## afrikurl (Feb 5, 2011)

more news in the straight-gate saga... So Kimmay apparently straightened her hair, took a picture in her same pink tank top, and changed the banner at the top of her home page but still no video...
YouTube - kimmaytube's Channel

For those folks saying they didn't want to give her any revenue, she looks like ful MBL and she did a good job flat ironing, especially if it was her first time.


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 5, 2011)

afrikurl said:


> more news in the straight-gate saga... So Kimmay apparently straightened her hair, took a picture in her same pink tank top, and changed the banner at the top of her home page but still no video...
> YouTube - kimmaytube's Channel
> 
> For those folks saying they didn't want to give her any revenue, she looks like ful MBL and she did a good job flat ironing, especially if it was her first time.


Thanks. She looks great!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 5, 2011)

afrikurl said:


> more news in the straight-gate saga... So Kimmay apparently straightened her hair, took a picture in her same pink tank top, and changed the banner at the top of her home page but still no video...
> YouTube - kimmaytube's Channel
> 
> For those folks saying they didn't want to give her any revenue, she looks like ful MBL and she did a good job flat ironing, especially if it was her first time.




i love this girl!  can we say CHANNEL VIEWS

list of idols:  them mom's.... Oprah... obama.... Michelle O'..... kimmayT


----------



## Lucie (Feb 5, 2011)

Dang, I dunno who she is but I am off to YouTube.

ETA: She has nice hair. She seems pretty nice but I only watched one video.


----------



## comatose (Feb 5, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 5, 2011)

comatose said:


> GIFSoup



*w-t-f*?!?!?!?!


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 5, 2011)

comatose said:


> GIFSoup


----------



## LVLY210 (Feb 5, 2011)

comatose said:


> GIFSoup





tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> *w-t-f*?!?!?!?!





nappystorm said:


>



*crying tears*


----------



## Miss_C (Feb 5, 2011)

The flatiron picture satisfies me for now. At least we know she did it lol. It looks nice.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2011)

Miss_C said:


> The flatiron picture satisfies me for now. At least we know she did it lol. It looks nice.



Girl, you know folks won't be satisfied with a picture.  They want to see a full video, step by step, complete with bad attitude and seductive squinting. :mob:


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 5, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Girl, you know folks won't be satisfied with a picture.  They want to see a full video, step by step, complete with *bad attitude and seductive squinting*. :mob:


----------



## DivaD04 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just in case there's no torch and pitch forks around

Kimmmmmay, aye, aye, Kimmmmmmay,






Where's that damm movie quality flat iron video at?!!


----------



## Lovelylife (Feb 5, 2011)

afrikurl said:


> more news in the straight-gate saga... So Kimmay apparently straightened her hair, took a picture in her same pink tank top, and changed the banner at the top of her home page but still no video...
> YouTube - kimmaytube's Channel
> 
> For those folks saying they didn't want to give her any revenue, she looks like ful MBL and she did a good job flat ironing, especially if it was her first time.


Does she claim to be WSL?
It's not recommended to do length checks on wet hair.


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 5, 2011)

A pic...about time Am I the only one who noticed that she removed the "natural hair guru banner" next to her name?

I am patiently waiting for the video...patiently.


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Feb 5, 2011)

Where the vid at?


----------

